# mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen



## margit (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo

wollte euch mal meinen Schützling zeigen, denn ich heuer über den Winter bei mir einquartiert hatte.
Konnte ihn aber erst heute ablichten, die letzten Tage ist er einmal um den Teich spaziert und ich wollte ihn nicht stören.

Hat sich gut gemausert.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hi Margit,

... der ist echt süß !!!

Mir ham auch so einen mal wieder bei uns im Garten. Hab schon Hustensaft gekauft... ansonsten geht es ihm super.

Dann sollte dies Jahr die Schneckenplage wohl nicht so groß werden... hoffe ich.


----------



## unicorn (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

ja der ist drollig. Hoffentlich gesellt sich so ein Tierchen auch in unseren Garten.

Aber wozu brauch ich dann Hustensaft?


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Moin,

@ Manuela: Igel sind wahre Parasiten-Mutterschiffe. Sie haben massenhaft Flöhe, Zecken und so ne Art Lungenwürmer. Wegen dieser sind sie ständig am husten. 

Man kann ihnen mit Flohpuder helfen, man kann die Zecken rausziehen (Igel vorher in lauwarmes Wasser legen, damit er sich nicht einrollt) und man könnte eine Wurmkur machen. Dazu müßte man aber genau wissen um welche Würmer es sich handelt. Es gibt sog. Igel-Stationen wo man sich genauer informieren kann.

Jeder Igel-"Besitzer" kennt das Husten und merkt meistens überhaupt erst dadurch, daß er einen Igel im Garten hat.

"Hustensaft" war natürlich nur ein Scherz...

Ein Igel im Garten ist trotzdem was sehr schönes und ich bin froh, daß wir so etwas auch quasi mitten in Hamburg haben.


----------



## alexander1 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

hallo zusammen
Ihr dürft den Igel nur nicht zuhause im Haus halten und selbst füttern,da es kein ersatz für das Essen in der Natur ist.
gruß alex


----------



## margit (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo ihr

Ja es ist schon schön, wenn sich verschiedene Tiere im Garten tummeln. 
@ Alex

Ich werde sicher keine Wildtiere zu Haustieren abrichten 
Habe diesen Igel letzten Spätherbst bei mir im Garten entdeckt, da war es schon sehr kalt und der kleine war noch nicht sehr gross. Habe ihm dann eine provisorische Hütte draussen gebaut und natürlich eine Schale Wasser und auch Essen davor gesetzt. Er oder sie hat sich dann schlussendllich doch entschlossen den Winter in der Hütte zu verbringen. 
Jetzt wird er schon lange nicht mehr gefüttert soll mir lieber meine __ Schnecken vertilgen. Wasser stelle ich jedoch nach wie vor zur Verfügung.

@ Jo

na ja, hab eigentlich nicht vor ihn zu baden 
Husten, den bekomm ich gelegentlich bei solchen Zeilen


----------



## margit (19. Juli 2008)

*und noch einer hat sich breit gemacht*

Hallo

Habe heute abend sicher ne Stunde einem neuen Gast im Garten und am Teich zugeschaut. Konnte es aber mal wieder nicht lassen ihm einwenig Futter anzubieten natürlich wurde es gerne entgegengenommen. 

 

 

 

 

 ​
Mein Garten wird langsam zur Igelpension


----------



## gerd99 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo,
auch ich habe auf beiden Seiten meines Hause Unterstützung bei der Schneckenbekämpfung. Im Oktober habe ich durch Zufall gesehen, dass sich die Nachbarskatze (Freigänger) das Futter mit einem Igel teilen musste.

Auch jetzt noch (im Juli) kommt er ab und zu und holt sich die Leckerlies ab. Aber im Garten habe ich trotz der z.T. ungünstigen Witterung kaum __ Schnecken.

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## margit (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo Gerd

Ja sind schon sehr lieb diese Gesellen. Kann aber nicht bestätigen, dass meine Igel grosse Vorlieben auf die __ Schnecken haben. Die __ Nacktschnecken tummeln sich nach wie vor überall rum:evil  einzig die kleinen mit den Häuschen drauf die hat er sich bereits mal schmecken lassen. 
Ganz interessant war es vor einigen Tagen, da hat es als es dunkel wurde so einen lautes Pfeifkonzert gegeben. Hatte bis dahin nicht gewusst,dass Igel so pfeifen können. Und Mama Igel gab gar so komische Grunzlaute von sich. 
Das halbe Quartier war anwesend und hat sich diese Episode nicht entgehen lassen.  Jetzt aber sind sie weg, das Jungtier hat sich endlich entschlossen aus dem Nest in die Freiheit zu gehen. War ne Menge Arbeit für Mama.


----------



## gerd99 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Magrit,

vielleicht hast du mal das Glück, dass du eine richtige Igel Großfamilie hast. Wenn dann die Elterntiere durch den Garten "schreiten" und so 3-5 kleine Igel dahinterher "dackeln". Du glaubst nicht wie laut die dann sind. Die Quicken wie kleine Schweineferkel. Wir haben uns richtig erschrocken. Es war ein tolles Erlebnis.

Zum Thema __ Schnecken kann ich nur sagen, dass bei mir eine deutliche Abnahme der Schnecken zu verzeichnen ist.  
Ich habe dieses Jahr deswegen auch extra auf  Schneckenkorn ausstreuen verzichtet. Während meine Nachbarn (2 Grundstücke weiter) mit Schnecken zu kämpfen hatten. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie groß das Einzugsgebiet eines Igels ist. Die Bilder ist die Haustürseite gewesen. Einen direkten Zugang zum Garten gibt es wegen einer durchgehenden Mauer nicht. Im Garten, unmittelbar an meinem Teich, habe ich einen großen Igel (weiblich/männlich ?). Der ist uns erst vor zwei Wochen unter einer Zuckerhutfichte direkt neben unseren Deckchairs am Teich entgegen gekommen. Mit einem starken vorherigen Ankündigen mit dem üblichen Igelhusten. Das ist so, als ob man eine Lackspraydose schüttelt. Der ist aber doppelt so groß, wie unser "Haustür" Igel.


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Tag 1   

Mahlzeit   

8 Tage und 94 Mahlzeiten später das erste Mal geblinzelt


----------



## margit (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo Karsten

Da bin ich jetzt mal sprachlos.

Einfach spitze was du so machst. Schade, wohnst nicht grade um die Ecke, ich wär dann öfter auf Besuch.


----------



## karsten. (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo
 

ICH 

bin nur der Fotograf  

schö nabend


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

nur so


----------



## margit (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

einfach süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüss


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo Karsten.

Ich habe die Bilder jetzt erst entdeckt.  Einfach klasse!
Und eine neue Behausung sucht der kleine auch schon in der Zeitung. 
Sag bitte mal einen gaaanz lieben Gruß an die "Gute Fee". 


Mir ist bei Euren Bildern gleich meine letzte Igel-Begegnung eingefallen. Im alten Garten waren vor einigen Tagen zwei ausgewachsene Exemplare Abends unterwegs. Ich wollte es erst nicht glauben und dachte, der eine sei mir hinterher gelaufen. Aber nein, #1 sahs immer noch in 5m Entfernung und #2 direkt hinter mir.

Vielleicht ist einer davon die "ältere Dame" gewesen, die ich vor 2,5 Jahren nach dem Aufpäppeln genau dort in die Freiheit entlassen hatte. 
So ein halb verwilderter Garten scheint ihnen zu gefallen.


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

ich will nicht verhehlen , 
es ist schon ein geiles Gefühl wenn man es wieder geschafft hat


----------



## margit (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo Karsten

echt toll. Das letzte Foto das könnte auch meine Gioia sein, sie liebt auch alles was so kriecht.


----------



## inge50 (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo Karsten,

sehr schöne Aufnahmen  

Sind schon niedliche Tierchen, die Kleinen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

jetzt ist es schon ein Großer !

außer wenn er nach Mutti pfeift.......

das Igelpfeifen ist ein unglaubliches Geräusch :shock


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

ganz tolle Bilder Karsten ! 





schläft der kleine nun permanent draußen ? baust du ihm eine laubhütte wenns soweit ist ?

sucht er sich jetzt schon selber regenwürmer zum fressen oder fütterst du noch zu ?


----------



## karsten. (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo

der schläft noch lange nicht draußen 
noch gibt es spezielles Welpenfutter 
mit dem Selberfressen klappt das auch noch nicht 100%tig

und 
der kommt auch bestimmt bei uns in "betreuten" Winterschlaf
und wird erst im Frühjahr ausgewildert

mfG


----------



## karsten. (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*

Hallo

Plan geändert  

650 g erreicht , schönes Wetter und noch einen Monat Zeit
sich irgendwo einzurichten ....

 

und Tschüss  ...


das war doch erst gestern  

 

wenn wir zusammen gegraben haben 

hat jeder was gefunden ...... 

 

Komisch irgend eine fremde __ Nase ist immer auf dem Bild  
   

die nächsten Waisen unter 100g sind schon eingezogen :? 

schöne Woche


----------



## karsten. (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: mein kleiner Freund ist gewachsen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> 
> die nächsten Waisen unter 100g sind schon eingezogen :?



hallo

manchmal ist es unglaublich wie die Tiere interagieren 

Der hier kann sprechen ..... 

alles aber auch alles  ! wird in einer unglaublichen Virtuosität kommentiert
  

   Annett
das sind Eure Drohnen die retten !

mfG


----------

